# New features added to the Canon Rumors forum



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

> We continue to work away in the background on the Canon Rumors forum. We’re working to fix bugs, add features and evaluating user experience.
> *What we have added today:*
> 
> *Bookmarks* – You can now bookmark threads and specific posts if you wish. You’ll see a new bookmarks button at the top right, which will show what you have bookmarked. You’ll see a new small bookmark graphic at the top of each thread, as well as at the top of each post.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2018)

So what is a 'cover image' and what is its purpose?


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you, CR Guy. I really like the Bookmark.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> So what is a 'cover image' and what is its purpose?



It's just a simple customization of your profile. Some popular posters here are followed directly by people.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It's just a simple customization of your profile. Some popular posters here are followed directly by people.


None the wiser. 
Does the cover image appear in place of the 'M' next to my posts, if not where? Which part of my profile is it customising? How is it related to people who follow me? 
Not everyone understands these terms.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> None the wiser.
> Does the cover image appear in place of the 'M' next to my posts, if not where? Which part of my profile is it customising? How is it related to people who follow me?
> Not everyone understands these terms.



Look at my profile to see a cover image.

The "m" is your avatar, you can customize that as well when clicking your profile name.

This is merely a cosmetic thing .


----------



## ethanz (Aug 23, 2018)

Mike, I think it would be similar to a "cover photo" on your facebook (if you have one or even know what that means). 

Good work Craig. Is this a CRR3?


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 23, 2018)

I followed the instructions in the post, but I can't find a "cover image" option in my profile settings anywhere.


----------



## amorse (Aug 23, 2018)

Honestly, I think the new forum is a big improvement over the last one. Great work!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> I followed the instructions in the post, but I can't find a "cover image" option in my profile settings anywhere.



Check the 3 attached image for instruction, let me know if something doesn't appear the same.


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Check the 3 attached image for instruction, let me know if something doesn't appear the same.


 Everything looks the same until the last step. No "Cover" button next to the "Find" button for me.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> Everything looks the same until the last step. No "Cover" button next to the "Find" button for me.



Check again for me please.


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 23, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Check again for me please.


It's there now. Thanks.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 24, 2018)

That's slick!
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Look at my profile to see a cover image.
> 
> The "m" is your avatar, you can customize that as well when clicking your profile name.
> 
> This is merely a cosmetic thing .



That banner thing at the top of the page? OK. Thanks.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Mike, I think it would be similar to a "cover photo" on your facebook (if you have one or even know what that means).



I refuse to use facebook for a whole variety of reasons.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2018)

Almost anything but the simple 2 links that were available in the previous forum (about updates on our posts and posts in general). True there are manual ways plus alerts but still these were the most easy ways to access the forum updates.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2018)

In addition the Alerts have interfered with Google Ads 2 times. They opened BELOW the google ad and I could not read them!


----------



## RGF (Aug 24, 2018)

thanks for the posting of new features. I missed the bookmark feature which is handy


----------



## dilbert (Aug 31, 2018)

The best new feature this site has is the personalised data management options - but is that only for Europeans?

What is "personalised data management"?

Good question. Not one that I'm sure I can answer except to say that I say "No" to every option presented.

This feature gives you a full list of the companies that get made aware of your activity on canonrumors- and the list is a lot lot longer than "facebook and google." Many of the names I've never heard of. But they're all there.

It would be good to see that feature made available to everyone, globally.


----------

